# Meyer Mini Spreader wiring



## sschario (Oct 21, 2002)

I just picked up an old-style square Meyer spreader. It has a Buyers variable speed control. It was already removed, so I am not sure about the wiring. I have not been able to find any diagrams online.

On the control box, there are two lightweight wires, blue and black. The black is ground and the blue is maybe dash lights? 

Then there are two heavy wires, orange and red. I assume that one goes to +12 and the other to one wire on the motor. And then the other motor wire goes to ground?


Thanks for any help.

Steve


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Your pretty close.It's been a long time since I installed a Buyers unit,but it should be blue=key power,black=ground,red=battery (fused),and the orange goes to spreader.The other wire on the spreader motor is ground.


----------



## sschario (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Chris! Ah, so the blue lead is switched so that you can't turn it on unless the key is on?

Now I just need to figure out how to mount it. It was bolted to the bumper, but I would like to make a hitch mount.

Thanks again.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't think you'd want to be spreading salt without the truck running 

Do a search,or browse around.There have been a few good threads and pictures on spreader mounting.

I prefer a custom bumper,and the salter just drops on it.Strong and simple.You could make it swing away too if needed.The bumper can just be fabbed up out of channel or tube,and adds protection for the spinner and the rear of the truck.

Also keeps the original bumper clean and rust free for the summers.

Be careful with the hitch mounts,sometimes they break from all the stress.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Here is a pic of my setup.Salter lifts off in a minute.Extra lights,and lots of rear protection.You can just barely see the two steel uprights protecting the brake\tail lights.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Pic


----------



## sschario (Oct 21, 2002)

The custom bumper sounds like a good idea. The added protection for the exposed motor could definitely come in handy. I have seen the posts about guys backing into frozen piles.

Thanks.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

If you are still having trouble contact Garagekeeper on this site. He is probably in his shop working right now but will be able to give you any technical support you need.


----------



## sschario (Oct 21, 2002)

OK, I am laying out a bumper to mount this on. I was planning on using a piece of 4 inch square tube for the bumper and tying it to the frame with some 1/2 inch plates and gussets. 

My question is how heavy of a wall thickness do I need in the tube? I was looking at some 1/8 inch stuff today. Is that thick enough or should I go more?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

1/8 wall tube will be fine for the bumper.


----------

